# 2 small Kerzel hit miss engine build.



## doc55 (Dec 17, 2019)

I put together a play list of the videos I have done so far on my engine build. Been wanting to build one of these for awhile now finally got going on it.
Kerzel build play list.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

Just went on my bedtime playlist on youtube! Hope you've got some decent background music.


----------



## doc55 (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry don't do music you'll have to listen to me jabber on lol.


----------

